
Ask HN: What's the state of the classic JavaScript stack? - lukaszkups
I was wondering, how many companies still use classic `before-ES6` style of developing apps, using e.g. just some backend technology with js&#x2F;jQuery stack on the frontend (no frameworks such as angular&#x2F;react&#x2F;backbone&#x2F;ember used)?
======
nness
Anecdotally, from my own experiences, probably nearly all of them. Across
banking, across telecommunications, every industry I've worked with are
predominately if not entirely disinterested.

Unless they have a strong internal technical team that understands the fit and
benefit of suck stacks, most of these things are determined by third-party
vendors\contractors. If you're beholden to contractors to maintain your
services, you might be shy of picking something too new. Contractors can add a
decent maintenance surcharge if they're maintaining something React\Angular
based, for example, and its just not worth the risk.

By no means true for all everyone though. I've seen one or two different banks
and superannuation providers pick up Angular for customer-facing financial
calculators. There's certainly room to do the work broadly in industry if the
fit is suitable.

~~~
lukaszkups
thanks! I was interested in 'technical/engineering' or 'software house' type
of companies - I think now everyone bet on currently hyped frameworks, and not
go 'classic' or programming with pure javascript.

------
SHOwnsYou
I work in ecommerce. Enterprise lite sort of work. We have SLAs in place that
require browser compatibilities. The tech stack tends to stay rather basic.
jQuery is about as advanced as we get.

~~~
lukaszkups
thanks for the info!

------
stephenr
This is the approach basically all of my client projects take.

~~~
lukaszkups
Are You a freelancer? Or working at some company?

~~~
stephenr
I'm basically a freelancer at the moment, but it was a similar story when I
worked for a dev shop too.

The last few clients have all been startups who brought me in for specific
projects due to lack of experience/hands/etc.

